# Cloud Flavour Labs - Juice Reviews



## Silver (2/4/19)

Let this be the home of juice reviews for juices made by *Cloud Flavour Labs*

For those who don't know, Cloud Flavour Labs is an amalgamation of several juice masters. One of the founders and main drivers is none other than @Paulie

Cloud Flavour Labs is co-owned by Orion, Paulies, Drip Drops and All Coiled Out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Am going to tag some of the members that recently were lucky enough to score one of the latest juices in the Cloud Flavour Labs lineup - the *Leaf Tobacco juice*

If you have the chance and feel like you want to share your views, please put in your comments here. 

Doesn't have to be a full review - even a few sentences of what you liked and didnt like will be more than enough and will add value to others.

@lesvaches 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Rob Fisher 
@GSM500 
@Cornelius

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)

sure thing @Silver.

I love tobacco and specifically the tobacco note in this. it’s way sweeter than what i expected it would be and i no longer do things this sweet. Love the label.

i hope this does not count as a review as it’s all subjective opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Thanks @lesvaches 
Your comments are appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA (24/4/19)

Review of Squeeze Blackcurrant & Litchi by cloudflavourlabs 
Flavour profile:
Blackcurrant and Litchi on ice ,perfect summer vape
Strength: 3mg
Blend: 70/30
Price: R200 for a 60ml


Mod: Geekvape Nova
Wattage: 70

Atomisor: Geekvape Medusa


First impressions: 
On opening the bottle you are greeted with scent of fresh juicy litchis,like really this smells so fresh and authentic nothing like an artificial watery candy smell ..its the real thing

Finger taste:
upon finger tasting i get the taste of blackcurrant and the front with rounded notes of litchi and ice lingering at the back

The Review
Upon inhale your mouth becomes fullled with the taste of succulent and ripe litchis with the ice having a tingly sensation around your mouth
On exhale that litchi bangs through with that ice that does not overpower the flavour profile, followed by subtle blackcurrent notes that make their presence known creating a satisfying flavour sensation
I love the satisfying throat hit of this juice making it a satisfying ADV for me as it is a well rounded flavour that I would recommend to litchi s or fruity lovers in general

Would I buy it again:
I already did

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

